# Support for AirPlay2 and Chromecast



## strebe (Jul 17, 2006)

Title says it all  I know this has probably been mentioned before but lobbying for it again. It would be great if TiVo supported AirPlay/2. Also would be nice if the TiVo mobile app could cast to either AirPlay, Chromecast or both. I'm guessing that's a licensing issue. BTW, Roku just announced support for AirPlay2 on their 4k devices. C'mon TiVo I want you to be the The One Box!


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

strebe said:


> Title says it all  I know this has probably been mentioned before but lobbying for it again. It would be great if TiVo supported AirPlay/2. Also would be nice if the TiVo mobile app could cast to either AirPlay, Chromecast or both. I'm guessing that's a licensing issue. BTW, Roku just announced support for AirPlay2 on their 4k devices. C'mon TiVo I want you to be the The One Box!


for iOS, you can't cast, but you can screen mirror the TiVo app on airplay.


----------



## strebe (Jul 17, 2006)

pfiagra said:


> for iOS, you can't cast, but you can screen mirror the TiVo app on airplay.


Good point. I'll try that. Won't be perfect but better than watching it on the tablet.


----------



## Kenneth W Harland (Oct 13, 2019)

When you say 'airplay', are you specifically referring to an Apple TV? I'm trying to screen mirror the Tivo online app from my iphone to a Firestick where I have added the Apple TV app and the AirScreen app. My phone doesn't see the Apple TV at all but does see the AirScreen app but mirroring doesn't work most of the time. It may be an issue of bandwidth as I'm connected with a mobile hotspot but I can cast youtube videos from phone to TV with no issue.


----------

